# Front end alignment



## David_Wayne (Aug 5, 2017)

My tractor turns sharp to the left, but barely to the right. After looking at it, I think I would like to do an alignment. 

I have a Yanmar YM2000 ... it looks simple enough, but I thought I'd reach out for any advice.

Off the steering box, it looks like there is a connection (about an inch and an eight nut) that I could loosen, realign the steering and then tighten the nut back down.

Is that all there is to it?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Assuming you are talking about reference #20 on this drawing. You will need a puller to remove the Pitman arm. You can break things inside by prying on it. There is a possibility the steering box has internal problems. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/2000STEEREXT.htm


----------



## David_Wayne (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you!!!
I didn't know what to call the Pitman arm.

Yes, that is exactly what I was talking about. I can see about renting a puller before heading over to the land today. I was really hoping I could only buy an inch and an 8th socket, and that would be all ... but I guess not.

THank you for your help Winston ... I appreciate what you do for us tractor owners.


----------

